# FS: Few types of Fishes - NOW HALF PRICE !



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

_*Green Spotted Puffers $ 2 each !!

Butterfly Suchers A.k.a. Sewellia Lineolata $5 each !! 
*_
PM if interested.


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

As I've previously expressed interest in getting a Lineolata, I'll just let you know my tank is nearly ready for one. I'll probably PM you this weekend for one.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

ok np !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuump, puffers 3 for $10 !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Red Rilis have been sold

rest still available!


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuump !


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

How big are the GSP's? I have a spare 20g I could host one in until my tidal tank is ready.. which will hopefully be in a month or two.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

1-3 inches.


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> 1-3 inches.


Ok. I'm really tempted. I'm actually in the UK until Tuesday. If you still have them when I get back I'll try and grab a small one


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

Those puffers will grow big. Probably not a good idea to keep it in a 20 unless you plan to upgrade your tank at some point.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

they only get to about a 6" max and it is recommended to have 30gal per GSP. Unless you have a heavily planted tank that blocks the line of sight from each. They do need some special attention as they mature, like they will need brackish to full marine conditions in due time. They will not thrive in full FW conditions over time. Make sure you do your research before buying any fish you don't know about.

some useful info can be found here:
Spotted Green Puffer, Tetraodon nigroviridis, Green Spotted Puffer

Green Spotted Puffer Care


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuumppp !


----------



## GaryR (Sep 16, 2012)

Rossco said:


> Those puffers will grow big. Probably not a good idea to keep it in a 20 unless you plan to upgrade your tank at some point.


Yeah.. just temporary until I get my 120g set up, which is going to be brackish. I'll know more by Sunday.. don't hold any fish for me!


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bumpity bump !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Half price drop ! 
These gotta go !


----------

